# Rabbit distress calls



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

I was wondering what cottontail distress call is better all around: coarse or regular?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Everybody had their own opinio on that one!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

hbbrownie, The cottontail and jackrabbit sounds have called in more predators then all the rest. They are both the most natrual sounds you can use in most places across the U.S. I don't know to many people who use the cottontail as a coaxer, though I guess you could.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Try different ones and see what works. What might work the best is the one that people are NOT using in your area. If you have a lot of cottontail rabbits and everyone is using the cottontail, the jackrabbit might give the best results since the coyotes don't hear it as much. Good luck.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

If your using a mouth call get both and see what works best for you. I like them both. They should both work equally well. Let use know how they work out for you.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

For the most part the higher clearer sounds travel further but i do like the sounds of the coarse sounds it seems to get them a little more excited but they both work


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree to use both sounds. I have had excellent success using higher pitched cottontail sounds for fox. Where I hunt they just seem to prefer it. On the other hand the courser sounds have worked better for coyotes. This is just my experience not the rule!


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks fellas, 
I dont think there is too much hunting pressure up here. the only people i know who hunt yotes run their dogs for them. havent been out yet, kinda waiting for some snow, there is about a foot of water everywhere though! Sorry for the late reply, internets been down for some stupid reason. i let u all know how it goes though. Good hunting!


----------

